# fixed up the blind on friday



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

hope the pics went through the pc is acting up lately,,


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like a sweet set up. It's almost time


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

snag- I have dog...will travel.  If you need a close up examination of your blind from another opinion... give me a holler.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

BaddFish said:


> snag- I have dog...will travel.  If you need a close up examination of your blind from another opinion... give me a holler.


if i could take anyone i would but my nephew made the blind lat yr and i fixed it up this yr cause of his work , and he,s getting his two boys into it now.had 2 doz geese this morn in the swamp but they went out east n west and i was south. are u in the mantua area? grew up there.i hunted this swamp back in the late 60,s prime back then lots of ducks those days,do u go to grand river i know a few spots and a dog would saves wading...


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

PM Sent to you sir.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks, hope to get some teal this weekend if there around, or at least try..


----------

